# Advice - 3rd week of April



## ezempls (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,

I will be in Pensacola Beach (or near) for a week and I plan on bringing my gear but I have never fished in the area.... so I don't know what to bring, where to fish, what to fish for, what's in season.

I fish a lot of Smallmouth Bass, Northern Pike and Muskies here in Minnesota and I am used to casting my 8#, 10# and 12# in the wind so I should be good there.

I am on a low budget trip so I am not going to even bring up a guide to the wife.......

Any advice is appreciated. I would love to trade a Smallie trip on the upper Mississippi for some time in the Gulf or Bay.

E


----------

